# 500ml wine bottles



## spurgon (May 22, 2010)

I've got about 50 gallons of wine I'd like to bottle in 500ml bottles.Trouble is I cannot find a source. Can anyone help me with a lead on this?
thanks
spurgon


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 22, 2010)

Is there a reason 500ml holds some magic for you? 750ml, 375ml and 187ml are pretty easy to come by.


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2010)

They are going to be pricey since those are not standard! 
www.simplyfinewines.com/bottles.html


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2010)

spurgon said:


> I've got about 50 gallons of wine I'd like to bottle in 500ml bottles.Trouble is I cannot find a source. Can anyone help me with a lead on this?
> thanks
> spurgon


Where you from? This would help. 
If you have any wineries bottle in 500ml and give tastings near by you can ask for the used ones.


----------

